# Our very 1st Havanese



## mrskturner (May 11, 2011)

We are very excited first time Havanese parents! We picked up our little Berkeley this past Wednesday and he is such a joy! He is 3 months old and the sweetest little boy. I already have a case of MHS and can't wait to add a sister for him. I look forward to learning so much on this forum and getting to know all of you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, he is ADORABLE!!! Such a profuse, healthy coat!!
Congratulations and WELCOME to the forum!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He is to die for! What an adorable puppy!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to you and Berkley (love his name). He's a black and tan baby? Very cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome! He is so darn cute!!!Love his name too! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks just like Coach! So of course I think he's adorable. Congrats, and love the name (being a long time bay area girl, go Bears!)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Adorable. Really like the name too.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done you, posting a picture straight away! We love photos here,the more the merrier.Berkley is gorgeous, he does look a bit like Coach,love his colour and cute little face.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a doll! Congratulations to you


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. He rocks.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWY arty::cheer2:arty::cheer2:Super seven.What a great little fellow,loved your video!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. Berkeley is a cutie pie. What a great shot you got of him. You're in for some fun times with your adorable little boy. Keep those photos coming.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome to the forum! I love the name Berkeley - what a great name for such a gorgeous little guy! Hope to hear and see more of him.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Berkeley is a doll! :welcome:


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome. He is sooo cute!!:whoo:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

He is adorable! I love the name as well! And welcome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Welcome!!! I am anxious to see how Berkeley grows - he is so handsome!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a cute boy you have there. Welcome to the forum looking forward to hearing all about him and watching him grow.


----------

